# Angelfish died with cloudy eyes



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

Both of my Angelfish have died  so my plans to get them a bigger tank also went out the window but anyway they both died with in 24 hours of each other and when i got them out of the tank there eyes were 100% white. Clearly they were sick my question is can this be spread to the other fish and what did they die from 

Water para from API liquid master 

Temp 78-79
Nitrate 0 
Nirtrite 0
Ammonia 0
P.h. 7.2

all other fish are fine


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

0 nitrates? Did you cycle?


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

whoops your right thats a typo   the tank is well established 
10 nitrates sorry


----------

